# New Coleman Outboards



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I run a 1.75ph Tanaka on my 16' IndianRiver canoe; ergo I would urge you to go with a smaller motor. Find a nice 2hp-3.5hp motor and save on upfront cost, fuel cost, draft and have improved portability. As for the Coleman I would venture it is a relabeled something... Brett will let us know soon enough. ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Look at Parsun or Sail outboards
made in China


----------



## bbrewster (Feb 8, 2007)

I figured they were a re-brand of another outboard manufacturer. 

I guess the question is....is Parsun any good?


----------



## maverick (Jan 11, 2011)

*Never buy anything Coleman*

Coleman will license their name to anyone that will pay. And run and hide if there's any problems. Coleman sold trailers call Caravans. [smiley=ban.gif]The floor completely rotted out.
Google Coleman caravan. NEVER BUY COLEMAN ANYTHING. [smiley=ban.gif] [smiley=ban.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

My camp lantern and stove work fine, and have for over 20 years...

                        

Are you saying they should have stuck with camping gear?

                                        [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## bbrewster (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with Brett....I have camping equipment that I just swear by.

My concern is always when a company gets away from their core product or business.

If it is a re-brand of Parsun...then you just have to rely on the reliability of that brand. Similar to Tohatsu and Mercury.

The trailers they branded must have been a bad brand to begin with...yes that is Coleman's fault for doing so.

The price of those motors look pretty good...but not if the original brand is questionable.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

do yall have the chinese atv's over in florida??  they were real popular here a few years ago...key words being were, and few years ago...people were buying them up left and right....now you cant give one away if it is even still running....i have no experience or knowledge of these pacsun outboards, but.....remember you get what you pay for...i would rather buy a second or even third hand mercury or yamaha for the same money....heck im rebuilding a 25 year old 25 merc  to use on my next boat...but, thats my opinion...


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I have several Coleman coolers that work great for tailgating and to hold minnows for speckled perch fishing. I have a Yeti for serious cooler applications.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Comparing the quality of a cooler or a camping stove to an outboard because of name brand is a dangerous assumption. I'm sure most of you are joking though. 
Consider availability of parts because things are going to break. I would look for a used motor that you can easily research. Saving a few bucks on the front end can come around to bite you later on down the road.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Coleman has a few core outdoor products that they have made and made well for decades ie camp stoves, lanterns, coolers and coffee thermos. For the last 20 years it seems they have diversified their product line beyond what they are good at in pursuit of market share. Other than those historic core products, everything else is disposable crap. The mere fact that an outboard is cheap enough that Coleman could put their name on it means I wouldn't touch it.

Nate


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

found this. Can't attest to its accuracy.

http://continuouswave.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/020201.html


----------

